# E3



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone been following e3 .. lots of good games coming out .. best news for me was the mastercheif collection coming to xbox one with all previous halos being updated to xb1 standards


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep was following it cant wait for Halo, plus they have another live action movie thing coming out which should be good!!

Wasnt as exciting as last year but still looks like there is alot to look forward to


----------



## Joe pd (Dec 2, 2009)

I think things like The Division, Assassins Creed, Halo and the new Battlefield look absolutely insane. Played the new Battlefield Beta on the PC and it's really really good.


----------

